# freeBSD noob, fighting!!! brightness, touchpad, intel driver



## pep (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm happy to join this community, sorry form my english.

Maybe this post is not helpful, but here I'm, maybe someone that search on google it's interested.

I have still some doubt about many things, but in the meantime I was waiting to be accepted here, I have fixed the basic problem.


 *Gpu intel  video driver*???  when I installed 11.1 release xorg after startx it return me just black screen. I tried trueOS and see thtat it suggest me nomodeset (and not intel) but I do not know how to set that here, even because I dont have name of video card , I need to learn some basic command, to see how the OS see and give name to the system. but anyway currently I run freeBSD 11.2RC3 so I use drm-next-kmod and I have done what user "_scottro_" say in some post (sorry I don't find that post). I think that if someone could write something about that in the handbook, it will be a great thing for people approaching freeBSD, even because after compiling that driver user have to add something is some file. Now the only thing about that driver is the general page of video card, that send you in the port page, but it not say that you have to use 11.2 and not 11.1release (maybe I have done some error and you can you release, I don't really now that)
 *Touchpad*, I see too much later the xorg handbook way to fix that, but what I have done had work, I have just write 50-synaptics.conf just like I do on linux and it work after reboot.
*Screen Brightness, *here I don't now if nothing work because of the new driver. but I have tried to understand somenthing with xandr and it's not for me. xbacklight don't work, don't now why. I find a solution that work on linux but here I don't now how to traduce that. then I found xbrightness and even itsn't a very  stateofart way to change brightness, it just work.
Now what?? I 'have download introduction to unix and some other guide. 
I'm here to learn.
 If I wrote thing that do not reflect the actual state of thing, but just my ignorance, please write the right way to fix this thing, I and everyone in my place will be thankful.

goodbye!!! and thank you scottro, I don't now how to tag you!!!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

Because you mention screen brightness and Synaptics touchpad I assume this is a laptop? What's the brand and model?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 21, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## pep (Jun 21, 2018)

my notebook is Acer Cloudbook 11

Celeron n3050, eMMC 32GB and 2gb of ram.

Now I have xorg and xfce4 running, touchpad work and brightness work with xbrightness!


----------



## scottro (Jun 21, 2018)

You're welcome and glad it helped. The handbook, especially with non-server software, can sometimes be a bit behind, but usually catches up eventually .
(You can also, if you feel inclined, file problem reports about areas of the handbook that you find to be incorrect).


----------



## b6s6d6 (Jun 22, 2018)

pep said:


> my notebook is Acer Cloudbook 11
> 
> Celeron n3050, eMMC 32GB and 2gb of ram.
> 
> Now I have xorg and xfce4 running, touchpad work and brightness work with xbrightness!


Given you got intel graphics I suggest you try graphics/intel-backlight to control the backlight (hardware-level) of your laptop rather than xbrightness (software-level only)


----------



## pep (Jun 23, 2018)

b6s6d6 said:


> Given you got intel graphics I suggest you try graphics/intel-backlight to control the backlight (hardware-level) of your laptop rather than xbrightness (software-level only)



Hi, I installed intel-backlight nut I don't understand how to use it, and I dont found man page.

EDIT: I see the git hub page and istruction, they didnt work!! 

`$ intel_backlight
Current backlight value: -2147483648% (0/0)
$ intel_backlight 50
Current backlight value: -2147483648% (0/0)
set backlight to -2147483648% (0/0)
$ intel_backlight 10
Current backlight value: -2147483648% (0/0)
set backlight to -2147483648% (0/0)`

so I will still use xbrigthness


----------



## b6s6d6 (Jun 23, 2018)

pep said:


> Hi, I installed intel-backlight nut I don't understand how to use it, and I dont found man page.
> 
> EDIT: I see the git hub page and istruction, they didnt work!!
> 
> ...


Weird... it's supposed to work with almost every modern Intel GPU.
By chance, do you have acpi_video module loaded? You can check it this way: `sudo kldstat`
See if 'acpi_video.ko' is listed in there. Otherwise load it like this: `sudo kldload acpi_video`
To make it permanent, add:

```
acpi_video_load="YES"
```
to /boot/loader.conf


----------



## pep (Jun 24, 2018)

b6s6d6 said:


> Weird... it's supposed to work with almost every modern Intel GPU.
> By chance, do you have acpi_video module loaded? You can check it this way: `sudo kldstat`
> See if 'acpi_video.ko' is listed in there. Otherwise load it like this: `sudo kldload acpi_video`
> To make it permanent, add:
> ...


done, but still same output


----------



## b6s6d6 (Jun 24, 2018)

pep said:


> done, but still same output


Well, could you please attach the exact output you get? That'd be very helpful


----------



## pep (Jul 4, 2018)

b6s6d6 said:


> Well, could you please attach the exact output you get? That'd be very helpful


This is the output:
`~ intel_backlight
Current backlight value: -2147483648% (0/0)`
it don't even give me a range to work, I dont' know why. I have loaded acpi in the /boot/loader.conf


----------



## b6s6d6 (Jul 4, 2018)

pep said:


> This is the output:
> `~ intel_backlight
> Current backlight value: -2147483648% (0/0)`
> it don't even give me a range to work, I dont' know why. I have loaded acpi in the /boot/loader.conf


Well, the way I see it, it's definitely broken in your system. Probably your graphics aren't supported after all...
Maybe someone else knows what's going on. Sorry...


----------



## diego (Jun 11, 2020)

b6s6d6 said:


> Given you got intel graphics I suggest you try graphics/intel-backlight to control the backlight (hardware-level) of your laptop rather than xbrightness (software-level only)


Finally I have found this solution that works in my laptop Acer with Intel driver, (after months with same brightness)  !!!

laptop specs

```
root@freebsd:~ # inxi -Fz
System:    Host: freebsd Kernel: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 amd64 bits: 64 Desktop: MATE 1.22.3 OS: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6
Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/local/bin/inxi line 10016.
Machine:   Type: Laptop System: Acer product: Aspire V5-531 v: V1.12 serial: <filter>
           Mobo: Acer model: Aspire V5-531 serial: <filter> BIOS: Phoenix v: 1.12 rev: 0.1 date: 06/12/2012
Battery:   ID-1: BAT0 charge: N/A condition: N/A/0.0 Wh
CPU:       Topology: Dual Core model: Intel Pentium 967 bits: 64 type: MCP L2 cache: N/A
           Speed: 1297 MHz min/max: 800/1300 MHz Core speeds (MHz): No speed data found for 2 cores.
Graphics:  Device-1: Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics driver: vgapci
           Display: server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: intel resolution: 1366x768~60Hz
           Message: Unable to show advanced data. Required tool glxinfo missing.
Audio:     Device-1: Intel 7 Series/C216 Family High Definition Audio driver: hdac
Network:   Device-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet driver: re
           IF: re0 state: no mac: <filter>
           Device-2: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter driver: ath
           IF-ID-1: wlan0 state: associated speed: N/A duplex: N/A mac: <filter>
Drives:    Local Storage: total: 291.10 GiB used: 24.17 GiB (8.3%)
           ID-1: /dev/ada0 vendor: Seagate model: ST320LT020-9YG142 0010SDM1 size: 291.10 GiB
Partition: ID-1: / size: 284.57 GiB used: 24.17 GiB (8.5%) fs: ufs dev: /dev/ada0p2
           ID-2: swap-1 size: 4.00 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/ada0p3
Sensors:   Platform: No Freebsd support. Is a comparable sensors tool available?
Info:      Processes: 103 Uptime: 33m Memory: 7.76 GiB used: 2.93 GiB (37.7%) Shell: csh inxi: 3.0.37
```
Solution

```
1) Add acpi_video_load="YES" on /boot/loader.conf (reboot system)
2) pkg install intel-backlight
3) Create custom keyboard shortcuts for brightness Up and Down (Mate Desktop)
4) intel_backlight decr --> Brightness Down
5) intel_backlight incr  --> Brightness Up
```
Thanks a lot.
Diego


----------



## Hakaba (Jun 26, 2020)

pep said:


> This is the output:
> `~ intel_backlight
> Current backlight value: -2147483648% (0/0)`
> it don't even give me a range to work, I dont' know why. I have loaded acpi in the /boot/loader.conf


Same issue here (MSI P65 with Intel Core i7-8750H, so the GPU is UHD 630).
What is your intel processor ?

It seems that GEN8 Intel chip is not supported as I can see here


```
#define IS_INTEL(devid)        (IS_GEN2(devid) || \
                 IS_GEN3(devid) || \
                 IS_GEN4(devid) || \
                 IS_GEN5(devid) || \
                 IS_GEN6(devid) || \
                 IS_GEN7(devid))
```

But I can see it here

How intel_backlight was built ?

I try to replace somes files and adapt the C code without succes (it build but the result is the same).


----------



## diego (Jun 27, 2020)

Hakaba said:


> Same issue here (MSI P65 with Intel Core i7-8750H, so the GPU is UHD 630).
> What is your intel processor ?


Installing FreeBSD 12.1 in other new laptop with the same issue  ....

```
root@freebsd:~ # intel_backlight
Current backlight value: -2147483648% (0/0)
```

laptop specs

```
System:    Host: freebsd Kernel: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 amd64 bits: 64 compiler: clang v: 8.0.1 Console: tty 1
           OS: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6
Machine:   Type: Notebook System: TOSHIBA product: SATELLITE L50-C v: PSKXEE-01200NEN serial: 9F157840C
           Mobo: FF50 model: 06F5 serial: QC030RBF3700988 BIOS: INSYDE v: 5.10 rev: 5.10 date: 07/30/2015
Battery:   ID-1: BAT0 charge: N/A condition: N/A/0.0 Wh model: Intel SR 1 SR Real Battery status: N/A
CPU:       Topology: Quad Core model: Intel Pentium N3700 bits: 64 type: MCP arch: N/A L2 cache: N/A
           features: lm nx pae sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 vmx
           Speed: 1600 MHz min/max: 480/1601 MHz Core speeds (MHz): No speed data found for 4 cores.
Graphics:  Device-1: Intel Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics driver: vgapci
           bus ID: 0:0:2.0
           Display: server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: modesetting resolution: 1366x768~60Hz
           OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics 405 (Braswell) v: 4.5 Mesa 19.0.8 direct render: Yes
```

It looks like my "Intel Pentium N3700" CPU socket does not belong in that list... either...


----------



## diego (Jun 27, 2020)

I have found this link in other forum:








						Can't adjust brightness on laptop with Intel HD Graphics 400 on FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE
					

Hello all,  I have an HP laptop with Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3060 and Intel HD Graphics 400.  I bought this laptop in 2017 and installed FreeBSD 11 on it. I was able to adjust brightness then on this version. The problem was, I was unable to use the onboard WIFI (I solved this problem with...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

